# shelf layout above another layout. Size?



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so I want to somewhat get back into HO I want to a shelf layout above my soon to be N layout. What would the best size bee for the shelf width (depth)?


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm working on an N gauge HCD, but in the meantime I built an Inglenook siding out of the Bachmann EZ track to play with. Depending on how you work the last siding, you could do it in 18" or less.


----------

